# Lyft Switching Drivers *Red Handed*



## Johnydoo

Lyft just switched my pick up location and gave my ride to another driver. Wanted me to pick up from airport instead which I am not supposed to do since my car is not a prius. $20 Not worth the $900 ticket I will get at airport.

Has anyone seen this happen?


----------



## ROTA

This should be illegal as you accepted the first contract and not the second.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

yup, I get it once in a while and it is really annoying, has cost me a bonus once or twice.


----------



## Johnydoo

That can be frustrating, lyft needs to get its act together b4 it is too late.


----------



## Jcposeidon

Ive had it happen twice. Not sure why or for what reason. It doesnt even show the previous ride on the log so not canceled.


----------



## ROTA

Jcposeidon said:


> Ive had it happen twice. Not sure why or for what reason. It doesnt even show the previous ride on the log so not canceled.


Imagine if you work with tiles and do bathrooms. You come home and i show you the bathroom i want you to do tiles. You agree, we do a contract and set a time and price. When you come home i switch to another bathroom on my basement, full of crap and thats not what you agreed at first.
Isnt it illegal?


----------



## circle1

That's just the tip 'O th'iceberg . . . .isn't that right Trump Economics ??


----------



## wb6vpm

Had it happen to me multiple times out here in the IE, even had it cost me surge before (accepted ride was surge, discovered after fact that the "new" ride was not surge)


----------



## ROTA

wb6vpm said:


> Had it happen to me multiple times out here in the IE, even had it cost me surge before (accepted ride was surge, discovered after fact that the "new" ride was not surge)


Man thats so illegal...
They can be sued for that


----------



## Jcposeidon

ROTA said:


> Imagine if you work with tiles and do bathrooms. You come home and i show you the bathroom i want you to do tiles. You agree, we do a contract and set a time and price. When you come home i switch to another bathroom on my basement, full of crap and thats not what you agreed at first.
> Isnt it illegal?


I dont think that is comparable. Do i get mad when it happens no i get confused lime wtf just happened. We're not signing contracts either for rides. Its similar to a passenger cancelling a ride. If you dont want it to happeb dont drive.


----------



## ROTA

Jcposeidon said:


> I dont think that is comparable. Do i get mad when it happens no i get confused lime wtf just happened. We're not signing contracts either for rides. Its similar to a passenger cancelling a ride. If you dont want it to happeb dont drive.


So you have no idea what be independent contrator is


----------



## KK2929

Johnydoo said:


> **** lyft just switched my pick up location and gave my ride to another driver. Wanted me to pick up from airport instead which I am not supposed to do since my car is not a prius. $20 Not worth the $900 ticket I will get at airport.
> 
> Has anyone seen this happen?


-------------------------------

Cannot pick up at LAX because your car is not a Prius. ???? I have no idea what that means but the make of the car has nothing to do with LAX pick-ups. If that was a joke, not very funny. A bit too far in left field for my taste. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Dodgers !!!!!!!!!!!

As for trip switching -- switched because you were closer to that pickup and the other driver was closer to your original call. It is automatic and should not be a problem. The airport ride probably paid more than your original trip. 
Nothing sinister or devious about this. Happens often.


----------



## Trump Economics

circle1 said:


> That's just the tip 'O th'iceberg . . . .isn't that right Trump Economics ??


Was in 7-Eleven the other day, heard a Lyft commercial on the radio (overhead); be your own boss; sign-up is easy; use your own car; make money on your own time; make up to $1,000 a week; make a $1,250 bonus when you complete 90 rides in 30 days. My numbers are probably off, but they made it sound so appealing. And as I looked down at the sandwhich I was holding, I could feel the tears well-up inside of me. The sandwhich was all I could afford, but to Lyft, I'm as disposable as that sandwhich container. The paradox.


----------



## KK2929

ROTA said:


> This should be illegal as you accepted the first contract and not the second.


Absolute nonsense. The switch trip was closer to where he was located.



Trump Economics said:


> Was in 7-Eleven the other day, heard a Lyft commercial on the radio (overhead); be your own boss, sign-up is easy; use your own car; make money on your own time, make up to $1,000 a week; make a $1,250 bonus when you complete 90 rides in 30 day. My numbers are probably off, but they made it sound so appealing. And as I looked down at the sandwhich I was holding, I could feel the tears well-up inside of me. The sandwhich was all I could afford. But to Lyft, I'm as disposable as that sandwhich container. The paradox.


Very depressing outlook !!!



Jcposeidon said:


> Ive had it happen twice. Not sure why or for what reason. It doesnt even show the previous ride on the log so not canceled.


If the previous ride is not showing it has automatically been moved to another driver for pickup. and you have been given a trip closer to your location.



Johnydoo said:


> **** lyft just switched my pick up location and gave my ride to another driver. Wanted me to pick up from airport instead which I am not supposed to do since my car is not a prius. $20 Not worth the $900 ticket I will get at airport.
> 
> Has anyone seen this happen?


This happens because -- you accept a ride and start toward the pick-up. During that time, another driver that is closer to your pick up , clears a trip and is available. Plus, a new trip, closer to you, opens up. Lyft simply switches the two rides to the driver that is closest to the pickup address. Very simply, nothing sneaky or sinister about it.
Geeez - you people see monsters around every corner.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager

KK2929 said:


> Absolute nonsense. The switch trip was closer to where he was located.
> 
> That's not accurate at all. Lyft switch the driver to a lesser ride every time. They switch you from a 100 percent prime to a LYFTline and from a 4.8 rated passenger to a lesser rated passenger. It never happens that switcheroo gives you a better prime rate or out if a LYFTline ride to a standard ride. Lyft only hand out driver downgrades not upgrades.
> 
> Very depressing outlook !!!
> 
> If the previous ride is not showing it has automatically been moved to another driver for pickup. and you have been given a trip closer to your location.
> 
> This happens because -- you accept a ride and start toward the pick-up. During that time, another driver that is closer to your pick up , clears a trip and is available. Plus, a new trip, closer to you, opens up. Lyft simply switches the two rides to the driver that is closest to the pickup address. Very simply, nothing sneaky or sinister about it.
> Geeez - you people see monsters around every corner.


----------



## New2This

KK2929 said:


> Very simply, nothing sneaky or sinister about it.
> Geeez - you people see monsters around every corner.


If your initial ride is a 100% PT and you get swapped to a base rate ride, I would call that shitty as well as sneaky and sinister. I don't do base rate rides & if this happened to me I'd be furious.


----------



## Mista T

I'm still curious about only being able to pickup at LAX with a Prius. When I read that you all are only allowed to display one trade dress at LAX I thought you were joking, but evidently it's true! Holy crap, what a joke!

So I'm wondering about the Prius joke, lol...


----------



## Johnydoo

True meaning of bait & switch  

Just a cheap business practice that cost me $20. It could have cost me a ticket at the airport since my car does not meet Seatac airport pick up requirement (47mpg).


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver

On Uber, if you STOP NEW REQUESTS it can’t switch you. 

On Lyft, maybe try LAST RIDE when you head toward pick-up & see if that helps. 

Fyi: you may be closer-but going the opposite way & in rush hour traffic changing directions mid-stream can make the NEW match a mich longer pick-up. BTDT


----------



## ChiDriver007

Jcposeidon said:


> I dont think that is comparable. Do i get mad when it happens no i get confused lime wtf just happened. We're not signing contracts either for rides. *Its similar to a passenger cancelling a ride. If you dont want it to happeb dont drive.*


Just out of curiosity? How much L pays you for shilling like this?
Is it per post? Do they provide shill answers or you have to come up with them on your own?
How this works?


----------



## Weswes

I had a trip as soon as I went Online, the pax was in my apartment complex.Unfortunately, the trip was given to me because I was now the closest driver but the driver who first accepted the trip was still showing on Rider app as. 7 minutes away and on way to pick up Pax..


----------



## Johnydoo

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------------
> 
> Cannot pick up at LAX because your car is not a Prius. ???? I have no idea what that means but the make of the car has nothing to do with LAX pick-ups. If that was a joke, not very funny. A bit too far in left field for my taste. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Dodgers !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> As for trip switching -- switched because you were closer to that pickup and the other driver was closer to your original call. It is automatic and should not be a problem. The airport ride probably paid more than your original trip.
> Nothing sinister or devious about this. Happens often.


I should have clarified. I am in the Seattle market where the car has to meet specific requirments such as a minimum of 47 mpg to be able to pick up at Seatac airport.

Uber has the airport geofenced for over two years now, but lyft will still send you a pick up at the airport knowing you can get a $900 fine and risk your car being towed, and possibly deactivated as Seatac airport authority monitors this and takes it very seriously.

It was inconvenient for everyone involved including lyft; first pax was confused and had to get out of my car, the second rider had to cancel and was pissed, the other driver was probably confused as well. I had to write the mofos and ask for a $5 fee & cancelation removed, then sat for another 30 minutes waiting for a ping.

This is just a cheap business practice. Lyft will switch drivers or worst cancel on the first driver and assign it to a driver who is closer then send a text saying pax cancelled. It happens way too often now, most drivers are aware of this, are you?

Nothing sinister? Come on!


----------



## Rat

Johnydoo said:


> True meaning of bait & switch
> 
> Just a cheap business practice that cost me $20. It could have cost me a ticket at the airport since my car does not meet Seatac airport pick up requirement (47mpg).


Priuses don't get 47/mpg either


----------



## Mista T

Johnydoo said:


> I should have clarified. I am in the Seattle market where the car has to meet specific requirments such as a minimum of 47 mpg to be able to pick up at Seatac airport.
> 
> Uber has the airport geofenced for over two years now, but lyft will still send you a pick up at the airport knowing you can get a $900 fine and risk your car being towed, and possibly deactivated as Seatac airport authority monitors this and takes it very seriously.
> 
> It was inconvenient for everyone involved including lyft; first pax was confused and had to get out of my car, the second rider had to cancel and was pissed, the other driver was probably confused as well. I had to write the mofos and ask for a $5 fee & cancelation removed, then sat for another 30 minutes waiting for a ping.
> 
> This is just a cheap business practice. Lyft will switch drivers or worst cancel on the first driver and assign it to a driver who is closer then send a text saying pax cancelled. It happens way too often now, most drivers are aware of this, are you?
> 
> Nothing sinister? Come on!


I'm confused... first pax had to get out of the car? How could an airport pax get IN your car, unless you were picking up at the airport? Which you just stated you CANNOT do, so why would you be in the airport pickup area to begin with?

And how is it that in this day and age someone (next poster) is unaware that Priuses get around 55-60 mpg, SMH


----------



## PickEmUp

Your facts are incorrect. I have had my pax switched numerous times by Lyft. Just last night I was rounding the corner to pax location and Lyft switched me to a pax that was 8 minutes away. I cancelled on the replacement ride. That pax can wait 10 - 15 minutes for another driver or use Uber. Yes Lyft, that’s how it works. When you play games, sometimes you lose.


----------



## Rat

Mista T said:


> I'm confused... first pax had to get out of the car? How could an airport pax get IN your car, unless you were picking up at the airport? Which you just stated you CANNOT do, so why would you be in the airport pickup area to begin with?
> 
> And how is it that in this day and age someone (next poster) is unaware that Priuses get around 55-60 mpg, SMH


I know several drivers of Priuses who tell me they get around forty/mpg. Even Toyota doesn't claim 60/mpg. No car gets the EPA estimates.


----------



## Johnydoo

Mista T said:


> I'm still curious about only being able to pickup at LAX with a Prius. When I read that you all are only allowed to display one trade dress at LAX I thought you were joking, but evidently it's true! Holy crap, what a joke!
> 
> So I'm wondering about the Prius joke, lol...


Sorry my profile says LA, I am in Seattle market


Mista T said:


> I'm confused... first pax had to get out of the car? How could an airport pax get IN your car, unless you were picking up at the airport? Which you just stated you CANNOT do, so why would you be in the airport pickup area to begin with?
> 
> And how is it that in this day and age someone (next poster) is unaware that Priuses get around 55-60 mpg, SMH


Ok. I pulled into the parking lot of the hotel (across the street from the airport) to pick up pax N1 that was my original fare, she gets in the backseat, and before she shuts the door the switch happened.

I never made it to pax N2 who is at the airport, I called and explained he needs to go to the staging area to get another driver.

I would not wait at the staging area even if I had a prius, wait time is 90 minutes on average and 100 to 150 drivers most times of the day which is good, that's over 100 drivers I don't have to compete with in the city.


----------



## Jcposeidon

ChiDriver007 said:


> Just out of curiosity? How much L pays you for shilling like this?
> Is it per post? Do they provide shill answers or you have to come up with them on your own?
> How this works?


Im just not a cry baby. My market is great and when i have questions for support they answer quickly. If i have bad day with driving which doesnt happen often i dont come on here to be a little ***** about it.


----------



## Goduckies

Nothing about being a cry baby when you get a 3x ride cancelled on you like I did on lyft and they replaced it with a .5x ride that is shady.... I turned off their app the rest of the day on that one.


----------



## Telsa34

Johnydoo said:


> **** lyft just switched my pick up location and gave my ride to another driver. Wanted me to pick up from airport instead which I am not supposed to do since my car is not a prius. $20 Not worth the $900 ticket I will get at airport.
> 
> Has anyone seen this happen?


Yes it happened to me here in Jacksonville Florida on a scheduled pickup for $35 at 6 in the morning and they switched it over to a driver that was closer and gave me a cheaper fare but I called him and raise holy hell and I got a $20 cancellation fee


----------



## circle1

ChiDriver007 said:


> Just out of curiosity? How much L pays you for shilling like this?
> Is it per post? Do they provide shill answers or you have to come up with them on your own?
> How this works?


Naw-w there's a lot of peeps out there who are boot-lickers. They're SO-O grateful to be able to make a few dollars . . . just a f e w dollars so they won't have their car repo'd or get a 30-day vacate notice from the landlord.

Some of my FB friends are raving about these TNCs, they think the sun rises and sets on their ass. These are either people who really do it part-time-so they don't see the shenanigans, or are not good at critical thinking skills (imo).



Weswes said:


> I had a trip as soon as I went Online, the pax was in my apartment complex.Unfortunately, the trip was given to me because I was now the closest driver but the driver who first accepted the trip was still showing on Rider app as. 7 minutes away and on way to pick up Pax..


Right-and here he was burning his ga$$ up and putting wear-and-tear on his most valuable business asset . . . for what?!?


----------



## Jcposeidon

circle1 said:


> Naw-w there's a lot of peeps out there who are boot-lickers. They're SO-O grateful to be able to make a few dollars . . . just a f e w dollars so they won't have their car repo'd or get a 30-day vacate notice from the landlord.
> 
> Some of my FB friends are raving about these TNCs, they think the sun rises and sets on their ass. These are either people who really do it part-time-so they don't see the shenanigans, or are not good at critical thinking skills (imo).
> 
> Right-and here he was burning his ga$$ up and putting wear-and-tear on his most valuable business asset . . . for what?!?


Not a new driver and not a part time driver. I dont make a few dollars. I easily make 1k a week after expenses working 4 days a week 10 to 12 hrs depending on how im feeling. Not worried about repo or paying rent becuase I was smart when i was young and invested money into things that pay me so i can do whatever i want work or not.


----------



## circle1

Jcposeidon said:


> Not a new driver and not a part time driver. I dont make a few dollars. I easily make 1k a week after expenses working 4 days a week 10 to 12 hrs depending on how im feeling. Not worried about repo or paying rent becuase I was smart when i was young and invested money into things that pay me so i can do whatever i want work or not.


Well, you've figured out how to make it work in _*your*_ market. But please understand others' experiences doing this, and all the empirical evidence that keeps piling-up that points to breach of contract and outright fraud, if not simply the ugliness of deception and using people to make profits by bait-and-switch.


----------



## Adieu

Mista T said:


> I'm still curious about only being able to pickup at LAX with a Prius. When I read that you all are only allowed to display one trade dress at LAX I thought you were joking, but evidently it's true! Holy crap, what a joke!
> 
> So I'm wondering about the Prius joke, lol...


The Prius thing aint LA.... Seattle and a few other cities have some EcoPosturing BS restricting certain commercial activities to 40 or 45+ mpg vehicles


----------



## Beandriver

Lyft is masking this ride switching with a fake "Pax cancel ride message" and text.

No LYFt, you canceled the ride not the passenger!!

Lyft is masking ride switching with fake "PAX cancel ride message" with a text message that looks legit too... no LYFT!! You canceled the ride not the PAX..

When you get a message that "Pax cancel ride" dont believe it.. its LYFT that cancel the ride and gave it to another driver..

This is unethical, making it look like the PAX cancel when they did not


----------



## just_me

Beandriver said:


> Lyft is masking this ride switching with a fake "Pax cancel ride message" and text.
> 
> No LYFt, you canceled the ride not the passenger!!
> 
> Lyft is masking ride switching with fake "PAX cancel ride message" with a text message that looks legit too... no LYFT!! You canceled the ride not the PAX..
> 
> When you get a message that "Pax cancel ride" dont believe it.. its LYFT that cancel the ride and gave it to another driver..
> 
> This is unethical, making it look like the PAX cancel when they did not


That was my experience too - ''the pax cancelled ride'' with no other ride to replace it with. My driver rating was around 4.83 at the time. Since then, I've gotten it up to 4.93 and haven't seen that in a while. Could be that Lyft is giving the ride to the higher rated driver, if available.


----------



## Koolbreze

Johnydoo said:


> **** lyft just switched my pick up location and gave my ride to another driver. Wanted me to pick up from airport instead which I am not supposed to do since my car is not a prius. $20 Not worth the $900 ticket I will get at airport.
> 
> Has anyone seen this happen?


you have to have a Prius to go to the airport? Dumb rule


----------



## UberLaLa

There are at least 2 Shills on here...if you are not aware of how they work~


----------



## Strange Fruit

ROTA said:


> Imagine if you work with tiles and do bathrooms. You come home and i show you the bathroom i want you to do tiles. You agree, we do a contract and set a time and price. When you come home i switch to another bathroom on my basement, full of crap and thats not what you agreed at first.
> Isnt it illegal?


It's not reallg like that. We don't set a time and a price and all that non sense. U just tap a screen knowing the pickup location. On Uber the new ride is supposed to be closer than the first one, and so better. I'm assuming, like Uber, Lyft doesn't succeed at that and that's why ur upset about it.

And why does one need a Prius to go to the airport? In SF they allow any model of car at the airport. Even those with Lyft stickers. That's kinda fascistic to only allow Priuses.



KK2929 said:


> This happens because -- you accept a ride and start toward the pick-up. During that time, another driver that is closer to your pick up , clears a trip and is available. Plus, a new trip, closer to you, opens up. Lyft simply switches the two rides to the driver that is closest to the pickup address. Very simply, nothing sneaky or sinister about it.
> Geeez - you people see monsters around every corner.


They do this on Uber but most of the time it's not good. Haven't had one for a long time tho, but last two were people with difficult pickup spots in dwntwn SF. I had called them to make adjustments while I'm driving to them. As soon as I hang up I get switched. Now these riders aren't standing at their pin, and as I was just 2 blocks away from getting them I get switched to someone else a few minutes away. I know it's not bait & switch, & it's just crappy software. But that doesn't make it not-lame.


----------



## twnFM

I’m new to Uber, what’s the deal about having to have a Prius to pickup in the airport? I drive an Explorer, is that prohibited too?


----------



## Bpr2

wb6vpm said:


> Had it happen to me multiple times out here in the IE, even had it cost me surge before (accepted ride was surge, discovered after fact that the "new" ride was not surge)


3.5 surge with nicely rated pax 8 minutes away changed to a 1.2 surge low rated pax 3 minutes away "we found you a closer pax"

Screw that uber, canceled on rematch.



twnFM said:


> I'm new to Uber, what's the deal about having to have a Prius to pickup in the airport? I drive an Explorer, is that prohibited too?


For UBER it doesn't matter. I think the poster was making a joke since a good majority of drivers use a Prius due to okay gas Milage. Prius are crappy for airport p/u anyways. Not even two large bags can fit easily.


----------



## UberLaLa

twnFM said:


> I'm new to Uber, what's the deal about having to have a Prius to pickup in the airport? I drive an Explorer, is that prohibited too?


An Explorer shouldn't be allowed anywhere....what kinda mpg you get on that thing?



Bpr2 said:


> 3.5 surge with nicely rated pax 8 minutes away changed to a 1.2 surge low rated pax 3 minutes away "we found you a closer pax"
> 
> Screw that uber, canceled on rematch.
> 
> For UBER it doesn't matter.* I think the poster was making a joke since a good majority of drivers use a Prius due to okay gas Milage.* Prius are crappy for airport p/u anyways. Not even two large bags can fit easily.


Nope, OP serious. Seattle airport rules must have 47 mpg or better. Very SJW...but actually it's Taxi/Limo Unions having their way up there.


----------



## Bpr2

UberLaLa said:


> An Explorer shouldn't be allowed anywhere....what kinda mpg you get on that thing?
> 
> Nope, OP serious. Seattle airport rules must have 47 mpg or better. Very SJW...but actually it's Taxi/Limo Unions having their way up there.


*gulp* thanks for the education. That's a lame rule.


----------



## KK2929

Johnydoo said:


> I should have clarified. I am in the Seattle market where the car has to meet specific requirments such as a minimum of 47 mpg to be able to pick up at Seatac airport.
> 
> Uber has the airport geofenced for over two years now, but lyft will still send you a pick up at the airport knowing you can get a $900 fine and risk your car being towed, and possibly deactivated as Seatac airport authority monitors this and takes it very seriously.
> 
> It was inconvenient for everyone involved including lyft; first pax was confused and had to get out of my car, the second rider had to cancel and was pissed, the other driver was probably confused as well. I had to write the mofos and ask for a $5 fee & cancelation removed, then sat for another 30 minutes waiting for a ping.
> 
> This is just a cheap business practice. Lyft will switch drivers or worst cancel on the first driver and assign it to a driver who is closer then send a text saying pax cancelled. It happens way too often now, most drivers are aware of this, are you?
> 
> Nothing sinister? Come on!


-------------------------------------

The only sinister issue here is you showing you are in Los Angeles when you are actually in Seattle.
Now I do not feel empathy for you.


----------



## UberLaLa

EverBody Loves L.A.~


----------



## KK2929

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------------------
> 
> The only sinister issue here is you showing you are in Los Angeles when you are actually in Seattle.
> Now I do not feel empathy for you.


There are very few cars that get 47 mph and a Prius is n0t one of them.
Too many holes in this story. Think I will research and see what the real requirement are to pick up at Seatac.


----------



## Karen Stein

Could be worse. I accepted a "Long trip - Over 45 miles" from Uber. In reality it was a 9 mile trip.


----------



## Bpr2

Karen Stein said:


> Could be worse. I accepted a "Long trip - Over 45 miles" from Uber. In reality it was a 9 mile trip.


Reports of this happening a lot lately.


----------



## KK2929

Jcposeidon said:


> Not a new driver and not a part time driver. I dont make a few dollars. I easily make 1k a week after expenses working 4 days a week 10 to 12 hrs depending on how im feeling. Not worried about repo or paying rent becuase I was smart when i was young and invested money into things that pay me so i can do whatever i want work or not.


$1,000 profit for a 40 to 48 hour week and you do not need to work because you are financially set.
My Hero !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Koolbreze said:


> you have to have a Prius to go to the airport? Dumb rule


No - not a Prius. A vehicle that has a blended MPG of 45 or higher. - according to him , anyway.


----------



## Jcposeidon

KK2929 said:


> $1,000 profit for a 40 to 48 hour week and you do not need to work because you are financially set.
> My Hero !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> No - not a Prius. A vehicle that get 47mpg - according to him , anyway.


My market is fantastic theres always a festive, theres a few colleges, big tourist destination, if youre a driver here and not making money you should just stop. I dont drive bar hours 10pm im done and i dont chase surges they come and go too often. I dress busines casual and have nice conversations with the pax. I relate with a lot of them as ive lived in many states. I also get brownie points for being a vet.


----------



## dirtylee

My memorable Lyft switch involved a service animal. 

Got a request, showed up & pax with legit service animal. She had a few bags so as I'm loading them. Lyft sends me a txt saying she cancelled my ride. Turns out, she also got a txt message saying I cancelled her ride as well {I saw it}.

After a few tries, finally got matched with her again.


----------



## J. S. Bach

Adieu said:


> The Prius thing aint LA.... Seattle and a few other cities have some EcoPosturing BS restricting certain commercial activities to 40 or 45+ mpg vehicles


Can you imagine? How would you ever get your reclaimed crown vic approved?


----------



## Kembolicous

Trump Economics said:


> Was in 7-Eleven the other day, heard a Lyft commercial on the radio (overhead); be your own boss, sign-up is easy; use your own car; make money on your own time, make up to $1,000 a week; make a $1,250 bonus when you complete 90 rides in 30 day. My numbers are probably off, but they made it sound so appealing. And as I looked down at the sandwhich I was holding, I could feel the tears well-up inside of me. The sandwhich was all I could afford. But to Lyft, I'm as disposable as that sandwhich container. The paradox.


Lyft needs a total reboot. Limousine liberals, sucking the life out of working people to sate their insatiable greed. The lies and BS from them is beyond me.



dirtylee said:


> My memorable Lyft switch involved a service animal.
> 
> Got a request, showed up & pax with legit service animal. She had a few bags so as I'm loading them. Lyft sends me a txt saying she cancelled my ride. Turns out, she also got a txt message saying I cancelled her ride as well {I saw it}.
> 
> After a few tries, finally got matched with her again.


Lyft tells you she canceled, Lyft tells her you cancelled. I went thru that with one of my regular riders. They like to give the ride to another driver that pops up, closer than you are. This happens when I am halfway to the pickup point. Just more dirty Lyft antics.


----------



## MoreTips

There's another issue with this ride switching that happens probably on both platforms. Imagine all of the worst rated riders waiting for a sucker to accept their request, eventually Uber or Lyft steps in and "assign" a driver to that low rated rider without the driver even knowing they have just been backdoored into this. 

Happened to me just a couple days ago on Lyft. I was rerouted into a neighborhood I would normally avoid but it was nearby, so it's on me. Picked up the pax, couldn't hardly get a acknowledgement of his name, no response to hello of course (he wasn't deaf), then the smell of BO hit. As I drove him to his minimum fare destination in awkward silence I thought about this very senerio in this discussion.

I would bet anything he was a very low rated pax that no one would accept until I rolled along. lol


----------



## Johnydoo

KK2929 said:


> There are very few cars that get 47 mph and a Prius is n0t one of them.
> Too many holes in this story. Think I will research and see what the real requirement are to pick up at Seatac.


Save yourself the trouble. 45mpg or higher period! "Prius" was just an example since 99% of the cars at the staging lot are priuses.

https://www.uber.com/drive/seattle/airports/sea-tac-international-airport/


----------



## moJohoJo

Johnydoo said:


> Lyft just switched my pick up location and gave my ride to another driver. Wanted me to pick up from airport instead which I am not supposed to do since my car is not a prius. $20 Not worth the $900 ticket I will get at airport.
> 
> Has anyone seen this happen?


I get 12 Uber requests for rides to ( maybe ) one Lyft request . It's both the mustache and their feminine PINK that people are disliking . Gotta admit, it looks pretty odd .



MoreTips said:


> There's another issue with this ride switching that happens probably on both platforms. Imagine all of the worst rated riders waiting for a sucker to accept their request, eventually Uber or Lyft steps in and "assign" a driver to that low rated rider without the driver even knowing they have just been backdoored into this.
> 
> Happened to me just a couple days ago on Lyft. I was rerouted into a neighborhood I would normally avoid but it was nearby, so it's on me. Picked up the pax, couldn't hardly get a acknowledgement of his name, no response to hello of course (he wasn't deaf), then the smell of BO hit. As I drove him to his minimum fare destination in awkward silence I thought about this very senerio in this discussion.
> 
> I would bet anything he was a very low rated pax that no one would accept until I rolled along. lol


Lyft accepts the worse of the worse because they are ( BIG TIME ) struggling due to their stupid pink mustache logo .


----------



## KK2929

moJohoJo said:


> I get 12 Uber requests for rides to ( maybe ) one Lyft request . It's both the mustache and their feminine PINK that people are disliking . Gotta admit, it looks pretty odd .
> 
> Lyft accepts the worse of the worse because they are ( BIG TIME ) struggling due to their stupid pink mustache logo .


________________________

Interesting thoughts !!! Too bad you do not know what you are talking about .



Johnydoo said:


> Save yourself the trouble. 45mpg or higher period! "Prius" was just an example since 99% of the cars at the staging lot are priuses.
> 
> https://www.uber.com/drive/seattle/airports/sea-tac-international-airport/


______________________

Already looked it up. Curious, why do you list L.A. as your location when you are in Seattle ??


----------



## KK2929

Johnydoo said:


> I should have clarified. I am in the Seattle market where the car has to meet specific requirments such as a minimum of 47 mpg to be able to pick up at Seatac airport.
> 
> Uber has the airport geofenced for over two years now, but lyft will still send you a pick up at the airport knowing you can get a $900 fine and risk your car being towed, and possibly deactivated as Seatac airport authority monitors this and takes it very seriously.
> 
> It was inconvenient for everyone involved including lyft; first pax was confused and had to get out of my car, the second rider had to cancel and was pissed, the other driver was probably confused as well. I had to write the mofos and ask for a $5 fee & cancelation removed, then sat for another 30 minutes waiting for a ping.
> 
> This is just a cheap business practice. Lyft will switch drivers or worst cancel on the first driver and assign it to a driver who is closer then send a text saying pax cancelled. It happens way too often now, most drivers are aware of this, are you?
> 
> Nothing sinister? Come on!


_______________________

I did some research --

Seatac - it is worded " blended MPG rating of 45 or higher.
This is a standard that was started by the EPA in 2010. It is not a straight MPG calculation.
All new cars sold are required to show this calculation on the vehicle.
Finding the number for my car was very difficult. The figure shows that I get 32 MPG -- wish that were true.
I actually get 25.3 MPG , calculated by the cars system, so it is city & hwy or what they call "blended". ?? Maybe ??
If I live in Seattle and my car gets 35 - 37 MPH, I would ask if it qualifies for airport pickup. JMO


----------



## imderekpoe

KK2929 said:


> There are very few cars that get 47 mph and a Prius is n0t one of them.
> Too many holes in this story. Think I will research and see what the real requirement are to pick up at Seatac.


I've gotten an Uber at SEATAC and its true that every car there is a Prius. Its was a real mess to find your driver since every car was basically the same!


----------



## ShiftySheik

"To meet environmental goals, the Port of Seattle will only allow Uber vehicles with a blended MPG rating of 45 or higher to pick up passengers at Sea-Tac. "

Environmentalists gone wild!!


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------------
> 
> Cannot pick up at LAX because your car is not a Prius. ???? I have no idea what that means but the make of the car has nothing to do with LAX pick-ups. If that was a joke, not very funny. A bit too far in left field for my taste. .


LAX must have similar rules to Seattle's airport where only cars with a minimum MPG rating can pick up. For example, I can't pick up at the airport because I don't have a car that achieves at least 45 MPG combined.

(Oops, didn't read whole thread.)


----------



## Nats121

ChiDriver007 said:


> Just out of curiosity? How much L pays you for shilling like this?
> Is it per post? Do they provide shill answers or you have to come up with them on your own?
> How this works?


It seems like every city section of this forum has at least a couple of these shills, and they have a similar script "you knew the terms you agreed to, if you don't like then quit"

If they're not getting paid off by uber, you have to wonder what's their motivation for attacking fellow drivers on uber's behalf.

Uber doesn't give a bleep about any of the drivers, including them, and uber and lyft will toss them overboard as fast as any other driver if it suits uber or lyft to do so.


----------



## El Janitor

Hey this is kinda funny, but I just had a conversation with some family members, they were at LAX recently, and they said they could't get a ride through Lyft. That no matter how many times they sent a request it wouldn't match them with a driver, and that there were a lot of people standing in the designated pick up area waiting. So they ended up taking a Taxi.

Hmmmm, IDK just a thought here. Is it possible that the investors of some cab companies might be paying independent I.T. people to write apps and code to say block Lyft requests, crash servers with Dos attacks and stuff? Oh thats right this stuff never happens in the I.T. world they only hire perfect law abiding angels. Corporations would never resort to such tactics to increase profit margins. Nope never ever never.


----------



## tohunt4me

ROTA said:


> Man thats so illegal...
> They can be sued for that


Class Action ?



El Janitor said:


> Hey this is kinda funny, but I just had a conversation with some family members, they were at LAX recently, and they said they could't get a ride through Lyft. That no matter how many times they sent a request it wouldn't match them with a driver, and that there were a lot of people standing in the designated pick up area waiting. So they ended up taking a Taxi.
> 
> Hmmmm, IDK just a thought here. Is it possible that the investors of some cab companies might be paying independent I.T. people to write apps and code to say block Lyft requests, crash servers with Dos attacks and stuff? Oh thats right this stuff never happens in the I.T. world they only hire perfect law abiding angels. Corporations would never resort to such tactics to increase profit margins. Nope never ever never.
> View attachment 171405


Just THINK
what they will DO to
SELF DRIVING CARS !


----------



## CarterPeerless

I can't, for the life of me, understand why anyone would live in Seattle. If you are going to submit to loony leftist bs, at least do it where there is sunshine (like LA).


----------



## Jurisinceptor

Johnydoo said:


> Lyft just switched my pick up location and gave my ride to another driver. Wanted me to pick up from airport instead which I am not supposed to do since my car is not a prius. $20 Not worth the $900 ticket I will get at airport.
> 
> Has anyone seen this happen?


Lyft SUCKS!!


----------



## rickasmith98

If it happens very quickly, don't mind it as much. But once my car is going in the direction of the ride, Lyft shouldn't be allowed to do this. And even worse if they are switching you to a ride you're not compliant to drive. There should be some guidelines as to when it's fair to do this. Happened to me Saturday night where it went from a very close trip and switched me to a much farther away trip. So someone that was maybe a few minutes closer to my first ping ended up with the gold nugget while my ass lost money on a away trip 10 minutes away and was a short distance, taking me out of the busy college grid. Lyft should at least give you the opportunity to decline it and count it as a non accepted ping vs drivers having to cancel it and impact our cancellation rating.



KK2929 said:


> Absolute nonsense. The switch trip was closer to where he was located.
> 
> Very depressing outlook !!!
> 
> If the previous ride is not showing it has automatically been moved to another driver for pickup. and you have been given a trip closer to your location.
> 
> This happens because -- you accept a ride and start toward the pick-up. During that time, another driver that is closer to your pick up , clears a trip and is available. Plus, a new trip, closer to you, opens up. Lyft simply switches the two rides to the driver that is closest to the pickup address. Very simply, nothing sneaky or sinister about it.
> Geeez - you people see monsters around every corner.


If it worked as you described, I'd say everybody was better off, other than the inconvenience to redirect your car which depending on the road and traffic conditions, can be a tedious process sometimes. But in my experience wit the switcheroo, the other driver is benefited with a closer trip while my ass is screwed by being given a trip farther away than the first ping I received. And you are in an active trip status post the switch. If you want out of it you have to impact your cancellation rate vs acceptance rate.


----------



## Buholo

ROTA said:


> Man thats so illegal...
> They can be sued for that


Nope


----------



## Poopy54

UberLaLa said:


> EverBody Loves L.A.~


That was written in 1983 when LA wasn't such a shit pot


----------



## MsKK

Disgusted Driver said:


> yup, I get it once in a while and it is really annoying, has cost me a bonus once or twice.


Wow! Perhaps thats why Lyft did it, to keep from paying out the bonus to you. Ijs



KK2929 said:


> -------------------------------
> 
> Cannot pick up at LAX because your car is not a Prius. ???? I have no idea what that means but the make of the car has nothing to do with LAX pick-ups. If that was a joke, not very funny. A bit too far in left field for my taste. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Dodgers !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> As for trip switching -- switched because you were closer to that pickup and the other driver was closer to your original call. It is automatic and should not be a problem. The airport ride probably paid more than your original trip.
> Nothing sinister or devious about this. Happens often.


Bullshit! I've been 450 ft. from my pax then switched to pickup someone else 1.5 miles away.



KK2929 said:


> Absolute nonsense. The switch trip was closer to where he was located.
> Again bullshit! Ive been 450 ft from my pax, then switched to pickup a pax 1.5 miles away.
> 
> Very depressing outlook !!!
> 
> If the previous ride is not showing it has automatically been moved to another driver for pickup. and you have been given a trip closer to your location.
> 
> This happens because -- you accept a ride and start toward the pick-up. During that time, another driver that is closer to your pick up , clears a trip and is available. Plus, a new trip, closer to you, opens up. Lyft simply switches the two rides to the driver that is closest to the pickup address. Very simply, nothing sneaky or sinister about it.
> Geeez - you people see monsters around every corner.


----------



## Tihstae

Poopy54 said:


> That was written in 1983 when LA wasn't such a shit pot


Are you kidding me? LA is, was, and will always be a "shit pot" as you call it.


----------



## KK2929

MsKK said:


> Wow! Perhaps thats why Lyft did it, to keep from paying out the bonus to you. Ijs
> 
> Bullshit! I've been 450 ft. from my pax then switched to pickup someone else 1.5 miles away.


__________________________________

My comment to you is this, " San Francisco Lyft operation needs work. I have never had that happen to me in Los Angeles. "

As for you Johnydoo - why dont you show the real city where you drive instead of pretending to be in Los Angeles ? Man up !!!!

I love how someone will make a comment and get negative, insulting and aggressive comments from some of you drivers. It is like, if I do not agree or sympathize with your position, than I am stupid, inexperienced, naive, etc.
If you do not like Lyfts or Ubers policies, DO NOT drive for them. That is not that hard to figure out !!!! Not for most of you anyway !!!!



rickasmith98 said:


> If it happens very quickly, don't mind it as much. But once my car is going in the direction of the ride, Lyft shouldn't be allowed to do this. And even worse if they are switching you to a ride you're not compliant to drive. There should be some guidelines as to when it's fair to do this. Happened to me Saturday night where it went from a very close trip and switched me to a much farther away trip. So someone that was maybe a few minutes closer to my first ping ended up with the gold nugget while my ass lost money on a away trip 10 minutes away and was a short distance, taking me out of the busy college grid. Lyft should at least give you the opportunity to decline it and count it as a non accepted ping vs drivers having to cancel it and impact our cancellation rating.
> 
> If it worked as you described, I'd say everybody was better off, other than the inconvenience to redirect your car which depending on the road and traffic conditions, can be a tedious process sometimes. But in my experience wit the switcheroo, the other driver is benefited with a closer trip while my ass is screwed by being given a trip farther away than the first ping he/she received. And you are in an active trip status post the switch. If you want out of it you have to impact your cancellation rate vs acceptance rate.


__________________

Everytime it has happened to me, the pickup is closer to my current location . There has been no backtracking or inconvenience on my part. 
Maybe Lyft likes me better than you guys !!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



El Janitor said:


> Hey this is kinda funny, but I just had a conversation with some family members, they were at LAX recently, and they said they could't get a ride through Lyft. That no matter how many times they sent a request it wouldn't match them with a driver, and that there were a lot of people standing in the designated pick up area waiting. So they ended up taking a Taxi.
> 
> Hmmmm, IDK just a thought here. Is it possible that the investors of some cab companies might be paying independent I.T. people to write apps and code to say block Lyft requests, crash servers with Dos attacks and stuff? Oh thats right this stuff never happens in the I.T. world they only hire perfect law abiding angels. Corporations would never resort to such tactics to increase profit margins. Nope never ever never.
> View attachment 171405


_____________________

Good one !!!!! Very active imagination !!! However, don't quite your day job and become a comedy writer. More likely that all Lyft drivers were working elsewhere and there were none at LAX available. I hear the same issues about the mighty Uber . If there are no drivers at LAX, there is no one to pickup passengers. Right ??? You do see that reasoning, correct ??



CarterPeerless said:


> I can't, for the life of me, understand why anyone would live in Seattle. If you are going to submit to loony leftist bs, at least do it where there is sunshine (like LA).


____________

LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!! You had better love rain and fog.



ShiftySheik said:


> "To meet environmental goals, the Port of Seattle will only allow Uber vehicles with a blended MPG rating of 45 or higher to pick up passengers at Sea-Tac. "
> 
> Environmentalists gone wild!!


___________________

It is vehicles, not Uber. Lyft and taxis are allowed if they meet the qualifications/.


----------



## Jesses

Lyft is new to my area, but I talk with all of the local drivers when i'm out using an app. We know when one of us is switched for another, for example, and what else is going on with passengers. And 12 local and local-ish drivers i know are in a single facebook group where we can discuss such things. I think there's only one driver we haven't met and had join our group yet.

If you get a ride that someone was previously assigned, as far as I can tell, you have no way of knowing they were previously assigned another driver unless they tell you Lyft switched them. I've had a few PAX tell me that. Here are experiences I know of:

I was on the South side of my town and had a PAX no-show on pickup. I canceled without fee and was immediately assigned another PAX at the same location. They jumped in and said they were switched from a driver who was 8 minutes away. I talked to that driver and she said she was down town, so the cancellation allowed her to grab someone down town saving her time as well. In that case, the passengers did benefit a lot (and we did as well).

In another case, I was offline letting another driver take fares on a slow night. She got a fare that was ~ 10 minutes away, so i told her i'd go online in a minute. She left to take the freeway, i left to take the city roads -- as soon as i came online, Lyft gave me her fare enough those we were roughly the same distance time-wise. This happened a couple of other times that evening and it seemed like I was getting preference even when she was closer already, so I wonder if Lyft maybe assigns fares sometimes to drivers who have gotten fewer or if they have some other criteria such as favoring drivers based on rating (I have a little over 150 rides, 5 star rating so that's possible).

Other than that, we haven't experienced a ton of fare swapping. If there are three drivers and we're all seeing and discussing the fares that are assigned, we have a pretty good grip on what's actually happening. Granted, drivers aren't regularly going off-line and on-line when there are multiple drivers out. The area doesn't use enough Lyft to justify multiple drivers except on Saturday nights and event nights.


----------



## Johnydoo

KK2929 said:


> __________________________________
> 
> My comment to you is this, " San Francisco Lyft operation needs work. I have never had that happen to me in Los Angeles. "
> 
> As for you Johnydoo - why dont you show the real city where you drive instead of pretending to be in Los Angeles ? Man up !!!!





KK2929 said:


> __________________________________
> 
> My comment to you is this, " San Francisco Lyft operation needs work. I have never had that happen to me in Los Angeles. "
> 
> As for you Johnydoo - why dont you show the real city where you drive instead of pretending to be in Los Angeles ? Man up !!!!
> 
> I love how someone will make a comment and get negative, insulting and aggressive comments from some of you drivers. It is like, if I do not agree or sympathize with your position, than I am stupid, inexperienced, naive, etc.
> If you do not like Lyfts or Ubers policies, DO NOT drive for them. That is not that hard to figure out !!!! Not for most of you anyway !!!!
> 
> __________________
> 
> Everytime it has happened to me, the pickup is closer to my current location . There has been no backtracking or inconvenience on my part.
> Maybe Lyft likes me better than you guys !!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> _____________________
> 
> Good one !!!!! Very active imagination !!! However, don't quite your day job and become a comedy writer. More likely that all Lyft drivers were working elsewhere and there were none at LAX available. I hear the same issues about the mighty Uber . If there are no drivers at LAX, there is no one to pickup passengers. Right ??? You do see that reasoning, correct ??
> 
> ____________
> 
> LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!! You had better love rain and fog.
> 
> ___________________
> 
> It is vehicles, not Uber. Lyft and taxis are allowed if they meet the qualifications/.


For the record, I did not start this thread to get your empathy, this forum was not meant for that.

Why Am I not showing my real city? For the same reason you are not showing your real name. If you still can't understand that, then your statement above may be true, can't help you there.


----------



## mark_mark

yep! happen to me 3.0x seattle rate. pulled up and was cancel for another driver. SUCKS


----------



## empresstabitha

Johnydoo said:


> Lyft just switched my pick up location and gave my ride to another driver. Wanted me to pick up from airport instead which I am not supposed to do since my car is not a prius. $20 Not worth the $900 ticket I will get at airport.
> 
> Has anyone seen this happen?


When you accept the ride just put last ride and they can't do it.


----------



## circle1

Bpr2 said:


> *gulp* thanks for the education. That's a lame rule.


Sea-Tac airport . . .



dirtylee said:


> My memorable Lyft switch involved a service animal.
> 
> Got a request, showed up & pax with legit service animal. She had a few bags so as I'm loading them. Lyft sends me a txt saying she cancelled my ride. Turns out, she also got a txt message saying I cancelled her ride as well {I saw it}.
> 
> After a few tries, finally got matched with her again.


P L E A S E tell me you got screen shots (please-please-please)!



Nats121 said:


> It seems like every city section of this forum has at least a couple of these shills, and they have a similar script "you knew the terms you agreed to, if you don't like then quit"
> 
> If they're not getting paid off by uber, you have to wonder what's their motivation for attacking fellow drivers on uber's behalf.
> 
> Uber doesn't give a bleep about any of the drivers, including them, and uber and lyft will toss them overboard as fast as any other driver if it suits uber or lyft to do so.


It's like I said earlier; some folks are so close to homelessness (or a radically reduced standard of living), that they get indignant if you trash-talk their "savoir." 



El Janitor said:


> Hey this is kinda funny, but I just had a conversation with some family members, they were at LAX recently, and they said they could't get a ride through Lyft. That no matter how many times they sent a request it wouldn't match them with a driver, and that there were a lot of people standing in the designated pick up area waiting. So they ended up taking a Taxi.
> 
> Hmmmm, IDK just a thought here. Is it possible that the investors of some cab companies might be paying independent I.T. people to write apps and code to say block Lyft requests, crash servers with Dos attacks and stuff? Oh thats right this stuff never happens in the I.T. world they only hire perfect law abiding angels. Corporations would never resort to such tactics to increase profit margins. Nope never ever never.
> View attachment 171405


Bwhahah, OH NO, not another tin-foiler?!? 



CarterPeerless said:


> I can't, for the life of me, understand why anyone would live in Seattle. If you are going to submit to loony leftist bs, at least do it where there is sunshine (like LA).


HA!!! California is F****ED!! At least up here we DO have a few rational-thinking people (and lots of rain and rare fires). California just experienced the first EVER pension defaults in the U.S. (in two counties).


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess

Johnydoo said:


> That can be frustrating, lyft needs to get its act together b4 it is too late.


LYFT SUCKS!!!!!
No decent driver should drive for them! They only care about the riders and themselves.... their attitude is F the drivers and if the drivers don't like it they'll just deactivate you!


----------



## circle1

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> LYFT SUCKS!!!!!
> No decent driver should drive for them! They only care about the riders and themselves.... their attitude is F the drivers and if the drivers don't like it they'll just deactivate you!


That may be. But if one has both patience & legal savvy, they should stick around and ca$h-in when the BIG suit goes to awards/settlements (imo)!


----------



## Oscar Levant

Johnydoo said:


> Lyft just switched my pick up location and gave my ride to another driver. Wanted me to pick up from airport instead which I am not supposed to do since my car is not a prius. $20 Not worth the $900 ticket I will get at airport.
> 
> Has anyone seen this happen?


You mean to tell me at your airport they only allow Prius's to pick up there? Ain't that a ***** . Come to San Diego, no such problem.



Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> LYFT SUCKS!!!!!
> No decent driver should drive for them! They only care about the riders and themselves.... their attitude is F the drivers and if the drivers don't like it they'll just deactivate you!


Well, I switched today and the pay seems to be better. There are things bout Uber I like better, like on pool rides, I can configure the ride not allow second and third riders. Also, on pool rides, Uber let's you know upfront if they are pool rides, Lyft does not. But, in my city, no bonuses to speak of, but on Lyft, lots of bonuses. I'm earning more per hour, it seems. but, I've onloy driven two days, so far. My first week with Uber, well, I've never been able to do as good as I did on the first week.



circle1 said:


> {...} California just experienced the first EVER pension defaults in the U.S. (in two counties).


You mean like Enron? Hey, the private world is not more secure, let's be clear about that one.



Poopy54 said:


> That was written in 1983 when LA wasn't such a shit pot


I lived in L.A from 1969 till 1984, I had lots of fun, it all went by in one big pharmaceutical blurrrrrrr 



Nats121 said:


> It seems like every city section of this forum has at least a couple of these shills, and they have a similar script "you knew the terms you agreed to, if you don't like then quit"
> 
> If they're not getting paid off by uber, you have to wonder what's their motivation for attacking fellow drivers on uber's behalf.
> 
> Uber doesn't give a bleep about any of the drivers, including them, and uber and lyft will toss them overboard as fast as any other driver if it suits uber or lyft to do so.


I think it's generally understood drivers are just placeholders until driverless cars take them to the promised land.

But, I think it's going to be one big boondoggle.


----------



## Nats121

Oscar Levant said:


> You mean to tell me at your airport they only allow Prius's to pick up there? Ain't that a ***** . Come to San Diego, no such problem.
> 
> Well, I switched today and the pay seems to be better. There are things bout Uber I like better, like on pool rides, I can configure the ride not allow second and third riders. Also, on pool rides, Uber let's you know upfront if they are pool rides, Lyft does not. But, in my city, no bonuses to speak of, but on Lyft, lots of bonuses. I'm earning more per hour, it seems. but, I've onloy driven two days, so far. My first week with Uber, well, I've never been able to do as good as I did on the first week.
> 
> You mean like Enron? Hey, the private world is not more secure, let's be clear about that one.
> 
> I lived in L.A from 1969 till 1984, I had lots of fun, it all went by in one big pharmaceutical blurrrrrrr
> 
> I think it's generally understood drivers are just placeholders until driverless cars take them to the promised land.
> 
> But, I think it's going to be one big boondoggle.


Govt pensions need to be abolished or seriously reduced.

Millions of Americans work 2 jobs for less money than govt retirees receive for their pensions.

I'm also skeptical about the driverless cars. I don't see this supposed foregone conclusion that Uber and Lyft are going to hit the jackpot with them.


----------



## Julescase

wb6vpm said:


> Had it happen to me multiple times out here in the IE, even had it cost me surge before (accepted ride was surge, discovered after fact that the "new" ride was not surge)


That's nucking futs!

Did you complain to them? That should never happen- I can't believe they'd do that. I mean, I totally believe you, I just can't believe the ****ed-up business practices of these organizations. Atrocious. Hideous. Completely NOT OK.



Johnydoo said:


> I should have clarified. I am in the Seattle market where the car has to meet specific requirments such as a minimum of 47 mpg to be able to pick up at Seatac airport.
> 
> Uber has the airport geofenced for over two years now, but lyft will still send you a pick up at the airport knowing you can get a $900 fine and risk your car being towed, and possibly deactivated as Seatac airport authority monitors this and takes it very seriously.
> 
> It was inconvenient for everyone involved including lyft; first pax was confused and had to get out of my car, the second rider had to cancel and was pissed, the other driver was probably confused as well. I had to write the mofos and ask for a $5 fee & cancelation removed, then sat for another 30 minutes waiting for a ping.
> 
> This is just a cheap business practice. Lyft will switch drivers or worst cancel on the first driver and assign it to a driver who is closer then send a text saying pax cancelled. It happens way too often now, most drivers are aware of this, are you?
> 
> Nothing sinister? Come on!


 I think that dude works for either Lyft or goober (voice-to-text mistake, but I'm leaving it that way); absolutely no one can be that dense about that bait-and switch.

I choose the rides I want. If we are independent contractors they do not get to decide what rides we accept. It's as simple as that. If I was EMPLOYED BY these companies, sure - tell me what rides I need to do, and along with that you can provide health, dental,vision, short and long-term disability insurance,401-k options, PTO, sick days, and paid holidays. No problem- pay me minimum wage and let me keep 75% of total fare amounts,and I'll do every GD ride you tell me to do. .


----------



## circle1

Julescase said:


> I choose the rides I want. If we are independent contractors they do not get to decide what rides we accept. It's as simple as that. If I was EMPLOYED BY these companies, sure - tell me what rides I need to do, and along with that you can provide health, dental,vision, short and long-term disability insurance,401-k options, PTO, sick days, and paid holidays. No problem- pay me minimum wage and let me keep 75% of total fare amounts,and I'll do every GD ride you tell me to do. .


That's being decided as we speak . . . it'll have to _g r i n d_ though the legal system. Problem is; they settle out of court to sweep it under the rug.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

empresstabitha said:


> When you accept the ride just put last ride and they can't do it.


They can just cancel it, though, and say the rider did it.


----------



## UberLaLa

Poopy54 said:


> That was written in 1983 when LA wasn't such a shit pot


I been in L.A. since '72 - it's way nicer now.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Nats121 said:


> Govt pensions need to be abolished or seriously reduced.


Why?

Okay, in government, the disparity of income from the top tier executive level one jobs to the bottom, is about 7 to 1. In private enterprise, corporate America, it is about 300 to 1. So, whatever you perceive is more expensive for government, actually is not, it's just that, in government, management gets less than corporate world and bottom workers get more. I think that is a good thing. 


> Millions of Americans work 2 jobs for less money than govt retirees receive for their pensions.


Yeah but the average corporate board member, executive, CEO, etc., receive millions more than the average top tier executive in government. Heck, the president's salary ( prior presidents who needed an income ) received only $450,000. A job with that much responsibility ( well, there is no real comparison, so let's say CEO of Exxon ) would recieve millions.

You should blame republicans policy of unregulated free markets and destroying unions for the disparity in government benefits and private enterprise.

Government jobs, do not pay people "as little as it can get away with" as is the case as companies and corporations that are not members of unions for their workers.

If republicans would quit working 24/7 to destroy unions, the average worker would have benefits comparable to what government jobs pay.

In government, the difference between top and bottom jobs are about 7 to 1 , in corporate world, it's about 300 to 1. 
If the corporate world would have the top accepted less, and the bottom get more, then the average worker would be doing as well as the average worker in government.



> I'm also skeptical about the driverless cars. I don't see this supposed foregone conclusion that Uber and Lyft are going to hit the jackpot with them.


I agree.


----------



## 10G

I experience this switch three times. The first time was a 150% 1 mile away. It was switch to a rider 3 miles away. I have no problem going to pick the 3 mile away as as long as it retain the same 150%. But I use the rider app to check that area for primetime and I didn't see any. So I didn't want to risk going to a normal rate. I cancel.

2nd time I got a 200% 3 miles away. I was switch to a rider 2 miles away. I was about to cancel, but I check the rider app and it shows the 2 mile area was at 150% so I took a chance. The ride was at 200% when it ended. The third time was similar. Just couple block away. I think lyft retain the same primetime rate for switching. If it is true then I would take the the switch as long as the primetime is good. If this is false, then let us know.


----------



## Nats121

Oscar Levant said:


> Why?
> 
> Okay, in government, the disparity of income from the top tier executive level one jobs to the bottom, is about 7 to 1. In private enterprise, corporate America, it is about 300 to 1. So, whatever you perceive is more expensive for government, actually is not, it's just that, in government, management gets less than corporate world and bottom workers get more. I think that is a good thing.
> 
> Yeah but the average corporate board member, executive, CEO, etc., receive millions more than the average top tier executive in government. Heck, the president's salary ( prior presidents who needed an income ) received only $450,000. A job with that much responsibility ( well, there is no real comparison, so let's say CEO of Exxon ) would recieve millions.
> 
> You should blame republicans policy of unregulated free markets and destroying unions for the disparity in government benefits and private enterprise.
> 
> Government jobs, do not pay people "as little as it can get away with" as is the case as companies and corporations that are not members of unions for their workers.
> 
> If republicans would quit working 24/7 to destroy unions, the average worker would have benefits comparable to what government jobs pay.
> 
> In government, the difference between top and bottom jobs are about 7 to 1 , in corporate world, it's about 300 to 1.
> If the corporate world would have the top accepted less, and the bottom get more, then the average worker would be doing as well as the average worker in government.
> 
> I agree.


The difference between private sector and govt is my taxes have to pay for those bloated salaries and pensions.

The generous govt pensions and fringe benefits were originally instituted to make up for supposedly lower pay of govt jobs. Now,not only do many govt workers get higher salaries than their private sector counterparts, they also get those huge pensions and fringe benefits.

It's easy for politicians to be generous with salaries and pensions because the taxpayers are picking up the tab.

Govt job pay should be tied to supply and demand, just like the private sector. It's basically theft of taxpayers money to pay a govt worker $50k a year for a job that could easily find qualified workers for $25-30k a year.

Politicians use jobs as a way to take care of their supporters and cronies.

I support free markets, and I oppose collective bargaining for govt workers

If a private sector company wants to collectively bargain, that's up to them, but there should be no collective bargaining for govt workers.

I'm also opposed to some of these republican governors such as Scott Walker of Wisconsin, who exempted police and fire unions from bans on collective bargaining for govt workers. Not only is it unfair, it's also a cynical attempt to take care of his base. Obviously most cops vote republican, while most teachers vote democrat.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Nats121 said:


> The difference between private sector and govt is my taxes have to pay for those bloated salaries and pensions.
> 
> The generous govt pensions and fringe benefits were originally instituted to make up for supposedly lower pay of govt jobs. Now,not only do many govt workers get higher salaries than their private sector counterparts, they also get those huge pensions and fringe benefits.
> 
> It's easy for politicians to be generous with salaries and pensions because the taxpayers are picking up the tab.
> 
> Govt job pay should be tied to supply and demand, just like the private sector. It's basically theft of taxpayers money to pay a govt worker $50k a year for a job that could easily find qualified workers for $25-30k a year.
> 
> Politicians use jobs as a way to take care of their supporters and cronies.
> 
> I support free markets, and I oppose collective bargaining for govt workers
> 
> Police pensions particularly have gotten way out of hand.
> 
> I'm also opposed to some of these republican governors such as Scott Walker of Wisconsin, who exempted cops and firefighters from bans on collective bargaining for govt workers. Not only is it unfair, but it's a cynical attempt to take care of his base. Obviously most cops vote republican, while most teachers vote democrat.


without getting into the ramifications of fair and unfair policies in government and private enterprise, let's approach
your fundamental belief.

The way you think is fundamentally flawed. First off, I used to think like you do, I was a republican and voted for Reagan in 1980. Over the years, I realized the flaw in my thinking.

Read my post, you missed an important point:

In private enterprize, the top jobs pay 300 to 1 over bottom jobs. In government, only 7 to 1. A government top tier job ( excluding a couple exceptions, I mean in general ) pays some $200K or so per year. In corporate world, the top jobs get millions. It wasn't that way in the free market 50s, it's just that, with the gradual diminishing union and collective bargaining, and greed of management of corporations, it's gotten a lot worse.

I would call paying a CEO of a major oil company 30 million a year, bloated.

But, apparently, you love it when the top in private enterprize gets way way way more than it's government counterpart, and the bottom gets squeezed until they can no longer support themselves and must go on foodstamps to make ends meet.

So you are complaining because a government job is fair and just and not complaining when a private enterprize job pay is unfair and unjust?

Republicans oppose collective bargaining, period. They work 24/7 to destroy unions, so don't complain when your free market buddies pay you sh/it.

Supply and demand has it's place, but it should be regulated to prevent exploitation. See, without regulation, you get exploitation.

Libertarianism is basically a policy which gives the rich and powerful the ability to exploit the lower class with impunity.

You support limited government.

Republicans want smaller government. But what does that mean in terms of policy? It ALWAYS MEANS:

the poor and middle class get less, and the rich get more. That's what it always means.

I support the right balance of government and private enterprise:

capitalism for wants. ( positive markets)

socialism for needs. (negative markets).

You don't want to get robbed, but need a cop to help you.

You don't want your house to burn down, but you need a fireman to help you.

You don't need a foreign country to conquer you, but you need an army to help you.

I call these "negative markets".

Similarly, you dont need to get sick, but you need a doctor to help you.

These are what I call negative markets, which are best served by socialism.

Socialism works better for these because negative is the opposite of positive and socialism is the opposite of free markets.

You want shoes, so competition gives you plenty of shoes to choose from.

You want a house, you competition gives you many to choose from.

These I call the positive markets, best served by capitalism ( free markets ).

Etc etc etc.

A pendulum swings from right to left, or left to right, which way it swings, eventually it will swing the other way.

There is only one place the pendulum can rest, and that is dead center.

Think about that for awhile, since seem to you have bought into conservative thinking.

You wrote:

"It's basically theft of taxpayers money to pay a govt worker $50k a year for a job that could easily find qualified workers for $25-30k a year.'

That's flawed thinking. In my city, you cannot live on $25k per year. Rents are $2k per month just on one bedrooms.

It's not the government's fault if it pays a livable wage, it's your fault for agreeing to a system ( by voting for republicans) who allow private enterprise to pay you as little as it can get away with and pay management as much as it can get away with.

You have it upside down and bass ackwards.

I present this argument to republicans and conservatives/libertarians, and I always get red baited.

No, I'm not a goosestepping comrade hoping to subvert you into a totalitarian slavery.
Believe me, when I present my argument, that is the typical refutation, a strawman.

By the way, stock gains, historically speaking, have done better with democratic administrations. And this data doesn't come from some liberal rag, I got the info from WSJ and Forbes.

President Truman once said: "If you want to live like a republican, vote like a democrat".

President Carter once said: "There are no road apples in the middle of the road".


----------



## Nats121

If a CEO is overpaid, which many are, it's up to the stockholders to rise up and put and put a stop to it. If they don't, shame on them.

If a company wants to pay 50k to a worker they can get for 30k, it's their choice to waste 20k. But don't take my tax money and waste it like that. That's not ok.

I'm opposed to collective bargaining for govt workers, but for private sector jobs, it should be up to the business owner. I also oppose right to work laws because they deny the business owner freedom of choice to collectively bargain with their workers. Most business owners oppose collective bargaining, but there's a small number that prefer it. Right to work laws deny them that choice.

Places such as Beverly Hills Cal are mega expensive places to live. Does that mean taxpayers should be required to pay govt employed cashiers 6 figure salaries so they can afford to live in Beverly Hills?


----------



## MsKK

empresstabitha said:


> When you accept the ride just put last ride and they can't do it.


By doing that, you kill your chances of getting ride requests being added to you while dropping off pax.


----------



## ScubaMark

And when you drop off go back online.


----------



## f1zero

MsKK said:


> By doing that, you kill your chances of getting ride requests being added to you while dropping off pax.


That's kinda the point.... why would you want a ride added without first having a chance to see the map and potential PT


----------



## Mrtgman

They do that crap to me all the time. Take a look at the screenshot of what they did just this past Saturday alone. That's why they will never get priority from me. They try to make like it is the passenger who is canceling the rides that that's a bunch of BS. It's lyft who does it.


----------



## Leo1983

Johnydoo said:


> Lyft just switched my pick up location and gave my ride to another driver. Wanted me to pick up from airport instead which I am not supposed to do since my car is not a prius. $20 Not worth the $900 ticket I will get at airport.
> 
> Has anyone seen this happen?


You have to remember as soon as you accept a ride next thing you should do is go offline. Switch your navigation from auto to manual so you don't forget. If you're doing a chain ride bonus and a powerzone bonus then after arriving to first pickup check and make sure the ride ends within the powerzone. If it doesn't then log out.



Jcposeidon said:


> Ive had it happen twice. Not sure why or for what reason. It doesnt even show the previous ride on the log so not canceled.


The algorithm is constantly trying to maximize Lyft earning and customer retention parameters. So make sure and log out after every accepted request. Even now after you log out it will still search for a closer driver. Within the five minutes it will assign the ride to the other driver and tell you "said passenger has canceled the trip." But now atleast you're not assigned to another passenger you didn't pre screen.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess

Mrtgman said:


> They do that crap to me all the time. Take a look at the screenshot of what they did just this past Saturday alone. That's why they will never get priority from me. They try to make like it is the passenger who is canceling the rides that that's a bunch of BS. It's lyft who does it.


Lyft sucks....I keep telling you people....they only care about themselves and the riders.....they couldn't care less if the driver starves!!!


----------



## Leo1983

It should. But we've signed an agreement that says we give Lyft the power to make all decisions for us when it comes to acceptance of a ride (contract)
They don't have to show us anything (legally)



ROTA said:


> This should be illegal as you accepted the first contract and not the second.





Leo1983 said:


> It should. But we've signed an agreement that says we give Lyft the power to make all decisions for us when it comes to acceptance of a ride (contract)
> They don't have to show us anything (legally)


Lyft and Uber's role is supposed to be that of similar to a disbatch. They take a commission for driving business and implementing the systems to do so in a first come first serve bases. 
If needs to be government role to ensure this is done within legal parameters. But those parameters don't exist. So "rideshare" is goverened by the Utility commission (water power etc. ) and not the transportation department. 
So unless this is changed the corporate structure we're opperating with will enslave the workforce and drive labor costs down. 
By removing choice they have essentially found a legal loophole that puts them as sole discretionary. 
So keep contacting your local representatives and demand change. Only way to control the bleeding. 
Americans have the highest standard of living throughout the world. All because we fought for it. But now we think public opinion still matters in the corporate world.


----------



## Mustafuoco

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------------
> 
> Cannot pick up at LAX because your car is not a Prius. ???? I have no idea what that means but the make of the car has nothing to do with LAX pick-ups. If that was a joke, not very funny. A bit too far in left field for my taste. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Dodgers !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> As for trip switching -- switched because you were closer to that pickup and the other driver was closer to your original call. It is automatic and should not be a problem. The airport ride probably paid more than your original trip.
> Nothing sinister or devious about this. Happens often.


Don't understand Prius and airport and 900 what is this mean ????

I got a lot of this freeky switching rides in SF .and first rides often are 25 pt .than second are higher up to 75pt . What's the problem ?
And if u don't like it just cancel .lol 
What's bother me the most it's the long drive pickups


----------



## JJS

Search BAILOUT Lyft. That is what is going on.

I accepted a ping from shoreline it was a plus run. it was 15 min away. I called the rider and asked about the trip as I was talking to him. It cancelled "this trip has been cancelled" I told the rider he cancelled and he said "woowoowoo I haven't cancelled nothing" I need a ride. I told him the ride was cancelled. He looked and told me the driver was switched and he is 5 minutes away. I was "bailed out" This is an effort to minimize arrival times. It's shady and likely breach of contract.

The way to beat it is to hit the online button and make it last ride. I typically do this anyway to avoid stacks of sh!t i wouldn't give to the worst driver on the planet and in Seattle there is no shortage!. So yes like Greyball Bailout does exist and they are using it to reduce arrival times.


Don't get me started on the Power Zone gimmick they are suppressing surge with to appease their cheap a$$ riders. Burning that google money. If every driver on this forum posted their respective PZ's it would be stunning to see what Lyft is doing to it's drivers. SHady crooked motherfu$%ers.

And yes Lyft is the worst


----------



## KK2929

Johnydoo said:


> For the record, I did not start this thread to get your empathy, this forum was not meant for that.
> 
> Why Am I not showing my real city? For the same reason you are not showing your real name. If you still can't understand that, then your statement above may be true, can't help you there.
> 
> Did I piss you off on a different thread once upon a time? Are you that slow? Or is it just that "period" of the month? I am curious


----------------------------------

*Also, as for pissing me off --- YOU are not that important but the world , probably, has already taught you that.*


----------



## Uber's Guber

KK2929 said:


> Geeez - you people see monsters around every corner.


When pax see me, they run towards the monsters.


----------



## empresstabitha

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They can just cancel it, though, and say the rider did it.


Then start again and you'll be back in the queue


----------



## Kalee

Trump Economics said:


> Was in 7-Eleven the other day, heard a Lyft commercial on the radio (overhead); be your own boss, sign-up is easy; use your own car; make money on your own time, make up to $1,000 a week; make a $1,250 bonus when you complete 90 rides in 30 day. My numbers are probably off, but they made it sound so appealing. And as I looked down at the sandwhich I was holding, I could feel the tears well-up inside of me. The sandwhich was all I could afford. But to Lyft, I'm as disposable as that sandwhich container. The paradox.


I see what Lyft is doing. They're playing their commercials in 7-Eleven's because they know those stores are typically owned by middle eastern folk that might take the bait and drive for Lyft. 
Busted, Lyft! You are so Busted!


----------



## circle1

Nats121 said:


> The difference between private sector and govt is my taxes have to pay for those bloated salaries and pensions.
> 
> The generous govt pensions and fringe benefits were originally instituted to make up for supposedly lower pay of govt jobs. Now,not only do many govt workers get higher salaries than their private sector counterparts, they also get those huge pensions and fringe benefits.
> 
> It's easy for politicians to be generous with salaries and pensions because the taxpayers are picking up the tab.
> 
> Govt job pay should be tied to supply and demand, just like the private sector. It's basically theft of taxpayers money to pay a govt worker $50k a year for a job that could easily find qualified workers for $25-30k a year.
> 
> Politicians use jobs as a way to take care of their supporters and cronies.
> 
> I support free markets, and I oppose collective bargaining for govt workers
> 
> If a private sector company wants to collectively bargain, that's up to them, but there should be no collective bargaining for govt workers.
> 
> I'm also opposed to some of these republican governors such as Scott Walker of Wisconsin, who exempted police and fire unions from bans on collective bargaining for govt workers. Not only is it unfair, it's also a cynical attempt to take care of his base. Obviously most cops vote republican, while most teachers vote democrat.


Realize that most (imo) municipalities do compensation studies when determining salaries & wages. So with some obvious exceptions most gov't employees are getting about (and a tiny bit more than) what the job is getting in all sectors of the economy (for the lower pay grades)(imo).



Nats121 said:


> I'm opposed to collective bargaining for govt workers, but for private sector jobs, it should be up to the business owner.


Ok, I'll trade you collective bargaining for laws that say government _workers_ decide how the department is run, and the managers are given the role of advisors/counselors & servants.



Mrtgman said:


> They do that crap to me all the time. Take a look at the screenshot of what they did just this past Saturday alone. That's why they will never get priority from me. They try to make like it is the passenger who is canceling the rides that that's a bunch of BS. It's lyft who does it.


This should be illegal (if it isn't already)!!



JJS said:


> Search BAILOUT Lyft. That is what is going on.
> 
> I accepted a ping from shoreline it was a plus run. it was 15 min away. I called the rider and asked about the trip as I was talking to him. It cancelled "this trip has been cancelled" I told the rider he cancelled and he said "woowoowoo I haven't cancelled nothing" I need a ride. I told him the ride was cancelled. He looked and told me the driver was switched and he is 5 minutes away. I was "bailed out" This is an effort to minimize arrival times. It's shady and likely breach of contract.
> 
> The way to beat it is to hit the online button and make it last ride. I typically do this anyway to avoid stacks of sh!t i wouldn't give to the worst driver on the planet and in Seattle there is no shortage!. So yes like Greyball Bailout does exist and they are using it to reduce arrival times.
> 
> Don't get me started on the Power Zone gimmick they are suppressing surge with to appease their cheap a$$ riders. Burning that google money. If every driver on this forum posted their respective PZ's it would be stunning to see what Lyft is doing to it's drivers. SHady crooked motherfu$%ers.
> 
> And yes Lyft is the worst


WELL SAID!


----------



## Nats121

circle1 said:


> Realize that most (imo) municipalities do compensation studies when determining salaries & wages. So with some obvious exceptions most gov't employees are getting about (and a tiny bit more than) what the job is getting in all sectors of the economy (for the lower pay grades)(imo).
> 
> Ok, I'll trade you collective bargaining for laws that say government _workers_ decide how the department is run, and the managers are given the role of advisors/counselors & servants.
> 
> This should be illegal (if it isn't already)!!


Political patronage is the big culprit behind excessive pay for govt jobs.

Unskilled/on the job training type of jobs such as janitors, security guards,cashier's,etc are the jobs most likely to pay higher (often much higher) than private sector jobs.

Those are the types of jobs most likely restricted to cronies who are "sponsored" by political hacks.

Skilled and professional jobs such as engineers and IT people are much more likely to be merit-based hires with salaries more in line with the private sector.

When municipalities discuss salaries, most of the time they're comparing salaries to other overpaid municipalities, not the private sector.


----------



## Cynergie

Leo1983 said:


> It should. But we've signed an agreement that says we give Lyft the power to make all decisions for us when it comes to acceptance of a ride (contract)
> They don't have to show us anything (legally)
> Lyft and Uber's role is supposed to be that of similar to a disbatch. They take a commission for driving business and implementing the systems to do so in a first come first serve bases.
> If needs to be government role to ensure this is done within legal parameters. But those parameters don't exist. So "rideshare" is goverened by the Utility commission (water power etc. ) and not the transportation department.
> So unless this is changed the corporate structure we're opperating with will enslave the workforce and drive labor costs down.


Oh I say, back from the old country so soon Leo1983? Or perhaps I'm mistaken--you've yet to pack your bags and be on the next red eye out of this evil and exploitative pro Capitalist country?

By your own admission, you immigrated to this country at the tender age of nine. And to date, have apparently reached a point where you're irked by this country's inferior ability to promote you ---via lightning speed with zero hard work--up Maslow's Hierarchy. Unlike the way your country apparently can back home? Which subsequently makes you a subject matter expert on criticizing this country? And it's overrated free market which makes you weekly paycheck a reality??



> By removing choice they have essentially found a legal loophole that puts them as sole discretionary.
> So keep contacting your local representatives and demand change. Only way to control the bleeding.
> *Americans have the highest standard of living throughout the world. All because we fought for it. *But now we think public opinion still matters in the corporate world.


All because we fought for it?!?? 

No, we sure didn't. Although I as a USAF vet --who served in multiple campaigns in Iraq/Afghanistan --most definitely have...

Lies, contradictions and hypocrisy make you most unbecoming... 

PS if you ever get around to convincing your brain to finally depart the US, please remember to collect & Uber Cher and SCOTUS Ginsberg on your way out. And don't forget to drop them off at the fartherest planet in our Milky Way Galaxy on your way back to the old country.


----------



## circle1

Nats121 said:


> Political patronage is the big culprit behind excessive pay for govt jobs.
> 
> Unskilled/on the job training type of jobs such as janitors, security guards,cashier's,etc are the jobs most likely to pay higher (often much higher) than private sector jobs.
> 
> Those are the types of jobs most likely restricted to cronies who are "sponsored" by political hacks.
> 
> Skilled and professional jobs such as engineers and IT people are much more likely to be merit-based hires with salaries more in line with the private sector.
> 
> When municipalities discuss salaries, most of the time they're comparing salaries to other overpaid municipalities, not the private sector.


Realize you're busy and probably don't want to drill-down too far into this, but some concrete examples would go a long way to support this assertion (_e.g_., McChord AF Base Commissary Cashier, etc) . I did say going rate + . . . and, yes, you're probably right when it comes to jobs that serve the upper echelon in gov't such as janitors at the NSA or White House.


----------



## Karen Stein

I think a record was set yesterday ....

I accepted a trip, only to have it reassigned three times. I finally made it to the fourth address for a pickup.


----------



## flyntflossy10

Johnydoo said:


> Lyft will switch drivers or worst cancel on the first driver and assign it to a driver who is closer then send a text saying pax cancelled.


i always assumed it was just an ex gf doing us both a favor


----------



## Scott.Sul

KK2929 said:


> Absolute nonsense. The switch trip was closer to where he was located.
> Very depressing outlook !!!
> If the previous ride is not showing it has automatically been moved to another driver for pickup. and you have been given a trip closer to your location.
> This happens because -- you accept a ride and start toward the pick-up. During that time, another driver that is closer to your pick up , clears a trip and is available. Plus, a new trip, closer to you, opens up. Lyft simply switches the two rides to the driver that is closest to the pickup address. Very simply, nothing sneaky or sinister about it.
> Geeez - you people see monsters around every corner.


Not always... Happened to me once just before I stopped working for Lyft.

On one particular early morning when there were not a lot of Lyft drivers out (i was surrounded by pink zones), I got a request from 15 minutes away&#8230; which I ignored. Within about 30 seconds I get a request from 6 minutes away&#8230; which I accepted. 30 seconds later that request updated to a new Lyft pickup 15 minutes away. I cancelled that ride and shut the app off for the day.

Best I can assume is the Lyft system created a ghost ride so I would accept, then changed it on me. So Lyft decided to play their games and lost a driver for that day... who later just dropped them entirely.


----------



## Antz

At least you get the another call.. the other day it happened when I was gasing up and took the call..called the customer and within 2 mins it gave it to another driver. Still went to get the customer since I was down the street before the other driver came...customer said he never canceled but that's what shows up which it happens. Customer canceled other driver because I was already there and rerequest ed me.. that's the only problem I have with lyft.


----------



## RipCityWezay

Pfffft puny lyft drivers 

The Pure Uber’s have no time for such nonsense


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess

Kembolicous said:


> Lyft needs a total reboot. Limousine liberals, sucking the life out of working people to sate their insatiable greed. The lies and BS from them is beyond me.
> 
> Lyft tells you she canceled, Lyft tells her you cancelled. I went thru that with one of my regular riders. They like to give the ride to another driver that pops up, closer than you are. This happens when I am halfway to the pickup point. Just more dirty Lyft antics.


Lyft sucks that's why I don't drive for them anymore!!!


----------



## UberPasco

Nats121 said:


> Places such as Beverly Hills Cal are mega expensive places to live. Does that mean taxpayers should be required to pay govt employed cashiers 6 figure salaries so they can afford to live in Beverly Hills?


Well they have under 1000 employees and a salary of over $133M, so on average.....yeah.
http://www.beverlyhills.org/cbhfiles/storage/files/1611665813493690750/FY2015-16BudgetInBrief.pdf


----------



## MsKK

f1zero said:


> That's kinda the point.... why would you want a ride added without first having a chance to see the map and potential PT


I still have the option to cancel.



rickasmith98 said:


> If it happens very quickly, don't mind it as much. But once my car is going in the direction of the ride, Lyft shouldn't be allowed to do this. And even worse if they are switching you to a ride you're not compliant to drive. There should be some guidelines as to when it's fair to do this. Happened to me Saturday night where it went from a very close trip and switched me to a much farther away trip. So someone that was maybe a few minutes closer to my first ping ended up with the gold nugget while my ass lost money on a away trip 10 minutes away and was a short distance, taking me out of the busy college grid. Lyft should at least give you the opportunity to decline it and count it as a non accepted ping vs drivers having to cancel it and impact our cancellation rating.
> 
> If it worked as you described, I'd say everybody was better off, other than the inconvenience to redirect your car which depending on the road and traffic conditions, can be a tedious process sometimes. But in my experience wit the switcheroo, the other driver is benefited with a closer trip while my ass is screwed by being given a trip farther away than the first ping I received. And you are in an active trip status post the switch. If you want out of it you have to impact your cancellation rate vs acceptance rate.


That would be my argument at the unemployment office along with photos to prove it, If I were deactivated for low acceptance rate. I actually believe in some cases Lyft does it to keep one from making bonuses and or take rides from one driver and give to the driver that they've sent emails guaranteed $$$$ for a certain amout of rides.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Johnydoo said:


> Lyft just switched my pick up location and gave my ride to another driver. Wanted me to pick up from airport instead which I am not supposed to do since my car is not a prius. $20 Not worth the $900 ticket I will get at airport.
> 
> Has anyone seen this happen?


I get switched every once in while, but no issues.


----------



## Jo3030

Lyft is shooting themselves in the foot doing these shuffles.


----------



## Matty760

its called Dynamic dispatching... lots of companies do it. when you are online to accept rides they can send you whatever you they want. If they wanna reroute drivers elsewhere then thats their option to do, if you dont like the new ride then cancel it. The best thing to do is to ALWAYS do the sign off after last ride as soon as you accept a new request for a ride so that way this cant happen.


----------



## LA#1x3

New2This said:


> If your initial ride is a 100% PT and you get swapped to a base rate ride, I would call that shitty as well as sneaky and sinister. I don't do base rate rides & if this happened to me I'd be furious.


Hell ya go cowboys


----------



## Skinny1

If we are contractors and in a contract with the Pax , why is Lyft stepping in without consent from either side and breaking the contract? 

Strike up another dent in the contractors vs employee deal


----------



## wb6vpm

Matty760 said:


> its called Dynamic dispatching... lots of companies do it. when you are online to accept rides they can send you whatever you they want. If they wanna reroute drivers elsewhere then thats their option to do, if you dont like the new ride then cancel it. The best thing to do is to ALWAYS do the sign off after last ride as soon as you accept a new request for a ride so that way this cant happen.


So instead, they just pass the ride to a closer driver, and cancel your ride, leaving you with no fare.


----------



## Matty760

unfortunately yes it can be done... also some people take the term contractors too vaguely. When you accept a ride its not a contract ride, the contract is for lyft or uber to give you rides as they need. Dynamic dispatching. No contracts are signed and etc. you are contracted for work yes the company sees fit. Once people get the fact that we are our own thing then it will become clear. We cant keep asking for things that a employer would require us to do, even though the companies treat us almost as employees with all these rules.


----------



## touberornottouber

Today I got a Lyft request I didn't want so I just went offline because otherwise I knew they would try to give it to me over and over again. I went back online a couple minutes later and to my surprise they tried to give me the request again!

I know it is possible that they didn't find another driver to take it but that is highly unlikely. I consider that it probably already assigned the rider to another driver but saw I was closer and so pinged me again. If I would have accepted it I bet the other driver would see it as a "rider cancel". Just a theory.


----------



## PickEmUp

Distances to Lyft pings are ridiculous here. 15-25 minutes is common and the distances are longer when you switch to Waze for an accurate calculation.


----------



## MsKK

Antz said:


> At least you get the another call.. the other day it happened when I was gasing up and took the call..called the customer and within 2 mins it gave it to another driver. Still went to get the customer since I was down the street before the other driver came...customer said he never canceled but that's what shows up which it happens. Customer canceled other driver because I was already there and rerequest ed me.. that's the only problem I have with lyft.


If you went and picked up the pax that was giving to another driver, how did you get paid for that ride? Because he/she was no longer dedicated to your account


----------

